# Wichtig: Warnung vor Phishingmails nach Datendiebstahl von happyshops.com



## Online Shopping (5 Februar 2014)

Happyshops [email protected] hat folgende Meldung am 4.01.2014 gesendet:

Welche Vorgehensweise ist hierbei angesagt?

*Hallo xxx,*

wir müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass die Datenbank unserer Onlineshops das *Ziel eines erfolgreichen Hackerangriffs* geworden ist. Der Datendiebstahl fand am 1. Februar 2014 statt und richtete sich auf die bei uns gespeicherten Kundendaten. Nach unseren Erkenntnissen ist es den Angreifern gelungen, Datensätze unserer Kunden zu kopieren. *Sehr warscheinlich sind auch Sie davon betroffen*.

*Diese Daten wurden dabei von den Angreifern erbeutet:
- Vorname
- Name
- Emailadresse
- ggf. das verschlüsselte Passwort Betroffen sind sowohl die Daten von Kunden mit als auch von Kunden ohne Kundenkonto. Sollten Sie ein Kundenkonto bei uns führen, ist das Passwort ebenfalls, allerdings ausschließlich in verschlüsselter Form, betroffen. Wir verwenden aus Sicherheitsgründen eine Ein-Wege-Authentifizierung, durch die man das eigentliche Passwort nicht ohne erheblichen Aufwand ermitteln kann. Dennoch empfehlen wir all unseren Kunden, ihr Passwort regelmäßig zu ändern. Insbesondere dann, wenn Sie das Passwort auch für andere Dienste verwenden, sollten Sie es auch dort ändern.

Nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen sind Bankdaten vom Angriff NICHT betroffen. Kreditkartendaten oder Daten von Internetzahlungsanbietern, wie z.B. Paypal speichern wir grundsätzlich nicht. Bitte beobachten Sie dennoch Ihre Kontobewegungen ganz genau. Unerlaubten Abbuchungen können Sie bei Ihrer Bank einfach und schnell widersprechen. 

Wichtig:
Die erlangten E-Mailadressen und Namen werden sehr warscheinlich für Phishingversuche eingesetzt werden. Achten Sie insbesondere auf E-Mails, in denen Sie gebeten werden, Paypalzahlungen zu authorisieren oder Paypalpassworte abzugleichen oder etwas derartiges bei anderen Zahlungsdienstleistern zu tun. Ebenso gefährdet sind Zugangsdaten für soziale Netzwerke, wie Facebook oder Twitter oder zu sehr bekannten Onlineshops, wie Otto, Zalando oder Amazon. Durch die passende Anrede werden diese Emails täuschend echt aussehen. Die Emails werden auf jeden Fall Links zu einer Webseite enthalten, die der Originalwebswite täuschend ähnlich sieht. Achten Sie daher ganz besonders darauf, ob die URL, also die Webadresse im Browser, die richtige ist. Im Zweifel geben Sie die Adresse Ihres Zahlungsanbieters lieber selbst direkt in den Browser ein, bevor Sie sich einloggen. Öffnen Sie außerdem keine E-Mailanhänge, die Sie nicht erwarten oder die ungewöhnlich erscheinen! 

Weitere Informationen zum Thema Phishing und wie man sich davor schützt finden Sie auch auf Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing 

Wir bedauern die Unannehmlichkeiten zu tiefst und tun unser Bestes, den Schaden zu begrenzen und um zu verhindern, dass etwas ähnliches erneut passiert. 

Viele Grüße aus Merseburg 

Ihr Team von 
Happyshops 

Diese Email ist kein Newsletter sondern eine dringende Kundeninformation ohne werbliche Absicht. 

Herausgeber:
Happyshops - wir inspirieren
Robert Letsch & Frank Noack GbR
Schokholtzstr. 6
06217 Merseburg
UID: DE220661189

Vertretungsberechtigte Gesellschafter: Robert Letsch, Frank Noack 

T: 
(0,14 €*/min aus dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunktarife max. 0,42 €*/min)
Mo.-Fr. 10:00-18:00 Uhr, außer an Feier- und Brückentagen.

*inkl. MwSt.

[Modedit by Hippo: Hier der Link zur Website mit der Meldung http://www.happyshops.com/index.php?cmd=presse&pm=96]*


----------



## BenTigger (5 Februar 2014)

Online Shopping schrieb:


> Happyshops hat folgende Meldung am 4.01.2014 gesendet:
> 
> Welche Vorgehensweise ist hierbei angesagt?



Naja, steht doch im Text. Wenn du tatsächlich dort angemeldet bist, solltest du sofort alle Passwörter ändern, die du dort benutzt.


----------



## raundsi (8 Februar 2014)

Ich war dort auch Kunde und bekomme seitdem voll personalisierte Phishing-Mails. Die von gestern Abend verweist auf www.zahlesicher.com (Link führt zum Screenshot).
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob im whois mit einer Fake-Adresse gearbeitet wurde oder ob wirklich jemand so blöd ist:

*zahlesicher.com registrar whois*Updated 1 second ago
Domain Name: ZAHLESICHER.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1844150510_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Update Date: 2014-01-24 16:57:49
Creation Date: 2014-01-24 16:57:49
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2015-01-24 16:57:49
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@godaddy.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.480-624-2505
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: KarlHeinz Feldmeier
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: Schlangenbader Strasse 2
Registrant City: Berlin
Registrant State/Province: Berlin
Registrant Postal Code: 14197
Registrant Country: Germany
Registrant Phone: +49.1524637465
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mailinator.com
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: KarlHeinz Feldmeier
Admin Organization: 
Admin Street: Schlangenbader Strasse 2
Admin City: Berlin
Admin State/Province: Berlin
Admin Postal Code: 14197
Admin Country: Germany
Admin Phone: +49.1524637465
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mailinator.com
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: KarlHeinz Feldmeier
Tech Organization: 
Tech Street: Schlangenbader Strasse 2
Tech City: Berlin
Tech State/Province: Berlin
Tech Postal Code: 14197
Tech Country: Germany
Tech Phone: +49.1524637465
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: 
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mailinator.com
Name Server: KEN.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Name Server: MAY.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
Last update of WHOIS database: 2014-02-08T09:00:00Z


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2014)

Karl Heinz hat gerade keine Mails:

http://mailinator.com/inbox.jsp?to=karlheinzfeldmeier


----------



## BenTigger (8 Februar 2014)

Hatte ich auch grade gecheckt


----------



## raundsi (8 Februar 2014)

Vielleicht kann mal jemand bei der obigen Nummer anrufen und fragen, wie man "routiniert" schreibt... wenn ers so buchstabiert wie im Screenshot, haben wir ihn


----------



## Goblin (8 Februar 2014)

Die "unnatürlichen Aktivitäten" sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2014)

Hast Du mir mal die Mail, damit man das in den Phishtank schmeißen kann?
https://www.phishtank.com/
(ist erstaunlicherweise nicht drin)

von der Art her am passendsten ist so was
http://support.clean-mx.com/clean-mx/phishing.php?domain=paypal-beratung.org&sort=id DESC


----------

